# Menu help



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all, doing a small dinner party Wed for 12. Menu:
Mixed green salad with apples, feta, pecans and balsamic
crusty bread
Mushroom Barley soup
Quiche - 
Question: what kind of quiche? Can't have meat
thinking broccoli, would like a second option - thinking plain, spinach feta, any other ideas? Want the best variety for those who don't eat something - the broccoli and spinach seem very similar if there may be people who are green phobic... what do you think?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

You could add some sauteed minced red bell pepper for color. I have a wonderful recipe for cream of mushroom soup that is sooooo good. It uses dried and fresh mushrooms and sherry. If you're interested, I'll either post it here or give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry, Phyl, I completely misread your post. About the second quiche, how about a caramelized onion with some nutty cheese?


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Love carmelized onion... what do you mean by nutty cheese?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Gruyere, maybe? Or fontina...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or triple onions.....leeks, red and yellow onion.....gouda or guyere.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, just talked to the host... going 1 spinach w/ feta, 1 broc/onion, and 1 salmon


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Sounds delish!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lots of quiche.....1/4 pp with hearty soup.....

guess it's the season for food consumption. Got a 3 course lunch Tuesday that would put me in a corner afterward for a nice nap...
We've got 9" of snow/ice and for STL that's mucho. It'll be a real pain getting around tomorrow.....the main arteries are cleared but side streets are compressed ice. oh boy.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Good luck tomorrow, shroom! I love this weather!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

good reason to live in NH.
Just trying to plan out timing....


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

We had a foot, but not out of the ordinary for us.

This is in their home and they want the variety and have company all week, so figure leftovers are good. Since only the complement to the filling is different, it won;t mean much more work for me.

have a good nap, shroom! :smiles:
and drive carefully!!!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Made mush barley soup
3 quiches:
broc w/ smoked gouda
lox with mild white cheddar
spinach feta

Was a huge success... they are still raving
hope you are all having a good holiday


----------

